# Who else here /homicidal/ ?



## REB (Aug 2, 2016)

Lately i've been absolutely consumed with thoughts of mass murder and mayhem from the moment i wake up to the moment i fall asleep.

Blank mindedness has robbed me of most of my higher cognitive functions, and all that remains seems to be primal rage.


----------



## Mowkus (Jun 14, 2017)

You want to commit these acts or it is just thoughts?

Don't get me wrong sometimes I look at how the world is going and would like to play god but I wouldn't hurt anyone, I can relate on that level aha


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

wow i was just thinking this the other day i was in a star bucks waiting for my coffee thinking wow im so fucked up i could murk every one in this starbucks and not feel a fucking thing. i bet all the mass murderers were dped out or had some type of brain malfunction no normal person could commit those acts.


----------

